# Vendee Globe race vessel Bastide Otio taking on water.



## Skyeterrier (Feb 11, 2016)

http://www.vendeeglobe.org/en/news/16889/huge-concern-for-the-skipper-kito-de-pavant

(Edited for error in URL)

Skipper Kito de Pavant has reported that the boat struck a large object causing damage to the keel resulting in significant water ingress.

Research ship Marion Dufresne is en route but still hours away.

The location of Bastide Otio can be seen on the tracker from the Vendee Globe race's website.


----------



## Skyeterrier (Feb 11, 2016)

The ship Marion Dufresne is on the scene but apparently as it is still dark they are awaiting daylight to begin rescue ops and sending a rigid inflatable boat to him.

Here is Kito showing the damage and the water in his keel compartment. Presumably the loud creaking/groaning sound is the keel swinging back and forth.


----------



## Skyeterrier (Feb 11, 2016)

Kito is safely aboard the Marion Dufresne.

https://www.facebook.com/madeinmidivoile


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow! Glad he is safe . . . These guys have serious balls . . .


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

mikel1 said:


> Wow! Glad he is safe . . . These guys have serious balls . . .


Indeed. I'm pretty happy moving along at 8 knots. The 15 to 20+ knots these guys usually do while cocooning down below would make me really nervous. Especially when those "bumps" in the night could end things abruptly. I wish there was more details other than "the boat hit something" when things like this happen. Would always like to know what it was that caused the damage.


----------



## joeruncer (Sep 3, 2016)

Strange that there are so many "strikes" on this race. Are they hitting flotsam and jetsam or wildlife, we may never know.

Kinetic Energy = 1/2 mass velocity^2

Big velocity squared equals a great deal of energy!


----------

